#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [文學] 【科幻】《地球往事三部曲》（三體係列）

## wingwolf

資料來源： http://baike.baidu.com/view/1688581.htm#8

*內容簡介*

      地球往事三部曲（《三體》《三體Ⅱ·黑暗森林》《三體Ⅲ·死神永生》），又名“三體三部曲”，是中國著名科幻作家劉慈欣的首個長篇係列，由科幻世界雜志社策劃制作，重慶出版集團出版。小說講述了文革期間一次偶然的星際通訊引發的三體世界對地球的入侵以及之後人類文明與三體文明三百多年的恩怨情仇。地球往事三部曲出版後十分暢銷，並深受讀者和主流媒體好評，被普遍認爲是中國科幻文學的裏程碑之作，爲中國科幻確立了一個新高度。

在文化大革命如火如荼進行的同時，軍方探尋外星文明的絕秘計劃“紅岸工程”取得了突破性進展。但在按下發射鍵的那一刻，曆經劫難的葉文潔沒有意識到，她徹底改變了人類的命運。地球文明向宇宙發出的第一聲啼鳴，以太陽爲中心，以光速向宇宙深處飛馳……

四光年外，“三體文明”正苦苦掙紮——三顆無規則運行的太陽主導下的百余次毀滅與重生逼迫他們逃離母星。而恰在此時，他們接收到了地球發來的信息。
在運用超技術鎖死地球人的基礎科學之後，三體人龐大的宇宙艦隊開始向地球進發……人類的末日悄然來臨。

*故事概要*


嚴重劇透慎入！

    　　文革期間一次偶然的星際通訊引發了三體世界對地球的入侵及人類文明與三體文明之間三百多年的恩怨情仇。

　　三體文明科技遙遙領先，但思維透明、無法進行複雜戰略欺騙，科技只能勻速發展，且三體（第一）艦隊到達地球須四百年；人類雖然科技暫時落後，但具有科技爆炸式加速發展、思維複雜且不透明的優勢。因此雙方竭力揚長避短，展開了激烈的厮殺：三體文明利用人類中的第五縱隊“三體組織”（其成員稱爲ETO，均是痛恨人類劣根性的各界精英，具有很大影響力）從內部對人類文明進行破壞，同時用高度智能的微觀粒子“智子”（此智子非歌中的智子，那個“智子”是由智子控制的女性智能機器人）擾亂人類的加速器，阻止人類在基礎科學上的進一步發展，以圖鎖死人類的科學；而人類則推選出四位“面壁者”與三體文明展開了智慧博弈。

　　在前三位面壁者慘遭失敗、人類艦隊被區區一個三體強互作用力探測器（“水滴”）全殲後，最後的面壁者羅輯利用宇宙的“黑暗森林法則”（宇宙中的每個文明都是帶槍的獵人，其他文明都是永恒的威脅，任何暴露自己存在的文明都將很快被消滅）逼退了三體（第一）艦隊並建立了對三體文明的“黑暗森林威懾”，迫使三體文明解除了對人類的科技封鎖。

　　然而人類的劣根性在半個世紀後毀掉了來之不易的勝利：陷入大同世界童話無法自拔的大衆因爲羅輯使用非常手段拯救人類而仇視羅輯，並將“執劍者”（掌控引力波天線開關，決定是否進行“黑暗森林威懾”操作的人）由羅輯換成了程心。結果由於程心無法下讓人類與三體世界同歸於盡的決心，在更換執劍者之後短短十五分鍾，水滴就摧毀了地球上的全部引力波天線，隨後智子（前面提到的女性AI）開始在地球上執行人類滅絕計劃，同時三體第二艦隊正以光速駛來，四年後就將到達地球。

　　幸而此時處在太陽係之外的“藍色空間”號飛船從四維空間伏擊了“萬有引力”號飛船（“萬有引力”同時也是一個巨大的引力波天線）與水滴聯合編隊（“藍色空間”因在“末日戰役”前追擊逃亡的章北海座艦“自然選擇”而逃過了水滴毀滅，之後又從幸存的人類小艦隊爲爭奪生存資源展開的“黑暗戰役”中幸存，但也因此被人類的道德所不容。在被人類政府誘騙回地球前，“藍色空間”得到了因同樣爲爭奪生存資源攻擊了“量子”號並被誘騙回地球的“青銅時代”號警告，於是“藍色空間”立即開始了新的逃亡，而地球和三體世界對“藍色空間”展開了聯合追殺），粉碎了水滴毀滅兩艦的陰謀，並爭取“萬有引力”艦員一起向全宇宙進行了引力波廣播，被暴露的三體世界很快被高級文明毀滅，三體艦隊也被迫放棄了入侵地球和滅絕人類的計劃（太陽係與三體星係距離僅四光年，在三體星係暴露的情況下，太陽係遲早也會被發現和攻擊），爲人類爭取到了逃離太陽係的時間。同時，打入三體文明內部的雲天明也用童話的方式通過其戀人程心向人類傳遞了至關重要的戰略情報，向人類指出了黑域和曲率驅動光速飛船兩大活路（兩者實際是聯係在一起的，曲率驅動光速飛船進入光速時會降低空間曲率産生永久航迹，足夠多的這種航迹將太陽係包裹起來就能形成黑域，黑域的光速只有16.7千米/秒，任何東西都無法飛出黑域，其他文明一看就知道黑域裏的文明不會對其構成威脅，因此也就不會對黑域進行攻擊，但航迹太少反而是向其他文明發出的危險信號）。但程心的愛和母性使得光速飛船的研究被耽誤了寶貴的35年（一是人類大衆無法接受能逃多少人是多少人的思想，二是三體第二艦隊的航迹讓人類認爲光速飛船非常危險），人類在根本未考慮太陽係結構與三體星係結構的情況下就開始實施“掩體計劃”（三體星係是由三顆太陽與一顆行星組成的，攻擊者用光粒攻擊一顆太陽就毀滅了三體世界，因此人類也以爲太陽係將來也是被光粒攻擊太陽，就在遠離太陽的行星上建起了數個太空城），結果最後只有程心和艾AA乘僅有的一艘光速飛船逃離了太陽係，其他地球人類都連同太陽係被壓成了一張沒有厚度的巨畫。

　　至此，兩個文明的大部分個體都在黑暗森林打擊中被毀滅，幸存的個體都以星艦的形式延續文明。而最終，人類、三體人和其他文明都與整個宇宙的命運聯係在了一起，所有的文明都將在宇宙中融爲一體。    
    

*作者簡介*

        劉慈欣，生於1963年，祖籍河南，長於山西（陽泉）。大陸新生代科幻的主要代表作家，中國科普作家協會會員，山西省作家協會會員。畢業於華北水利水電學院水電工程係。後於山西娘子關電廠任高級工程師。自1999 年處女作《鯨歌》問世以來，劉慈欣已發表短篇科幻小說三十余篇、出版長篇科幻小說六部。並創下連續八年榮獲中國科幻最高獎”銀河獎”的紀錄(1999~2006)。(1999年其《帶上她的眼睛》獲得科幻小說銀河一等獎；2000年《流浪地球》獲科幻小說銀河獎特等獎；2001年《全頻帶阻塞幹擾》獲科幻小說銀河獎。)其長篇力作《三體》 開創《科幻世界》 月刊連載原創作品之先河。一舉成爲2006年度最受關注、最暢銷的科幻小說。《三體II黑暗森林》也因此被讀者譽爲“最值得期待的科幻小說”。代表作有長篇小說《超新星紀元》《球狀閃電》等，中短篇《鄉村教師》《朝聞道》等等。網友評論爲“劉慈欣是上帝派來拯救中國科幻的。”劉慈欣的作品宏偉大氣、想象絢麗。既注重極端空靈與厚重現實的結合，也講求科學的內涵和美感，具有濃郁的中國特色和鮮明的個人風格。爲中國科幻確立了一個新高度。

===============================================

近日看完了這個係列，只感覺，“黑”，果然太“黑”了~~
擁有強大的人力（所謂“人”並不僅僅是指人）、美好的人性（“人”同理）
就可以“人定勝天”，就可以超越“規則”了嗎？
顯然不能，因此，真黑啊~~ 但現實有時候就是有這麽黑~~

觀後感再寫下去會劇透的(?)
總之大推薦這個係列，不過請先做好心理準備，因爲真的很黑~XD

----------


## wingwolf

無意間發現的：

《三體賦》
http://fc.5sing.com/3168041.html

沒錯是歌哦~~ 曲子似乎是仙劍賦
填詞很贊，不過嚴重劇透，隱藏好了~~


歌詞

    夕陽殘 血色驟 清夢徒留（葉文潔）
一念成魔 嫉世如仇（伊文斯）
嬉笑侈侈不休 半生難逢敵手（史強）
琴弦封喉 知己難求（汪淼）
思慮塵埋心頭 魂色萬古芳流（章北海）
志怎酬 出師未捷身先殁（泰勒&雷迪亞茲）
鸾鳳相左 凝噎淚滿首（希恩斯&山杉惠子）
畢一生 功成名就（薩伊）
怎敵她 似水嬌柔（莊顔）
本色終現 力挽滄海橫流（羅輯）
但使幹戈永日休（三體世界1379號監聽員）

星作酬 宇爲舟 孤膽獨謀（雲天明）
冷若磐石 一諾千秋（維德）
啜碧茗在小樓 仗劍撥弄素手（智子）
歌緬過往 畫作彌留（歌者）
情已叩 夫複何求（褚岩）
望天涯 此生相守（關一帆）
咫尺侯 滄海桑田幾許惆（艾AA）
大愛如佛 奈何終是謬（程心）

悔當初 血氣方遒
而如今 覆水難收
流光若返 萬事皆再從頭
天下同 誰人能說
（三體文明）

三百年 恩怨情仇
一朝散 煙消雲走
曲終人廋 曾記多少風流
唯 往事悠悠
（人類文明）    
    

古風的歌曲果然很棒，結合很黑很黑的小說主題
整個很治愈~

----------


## 云之雪狼

> 請勿連續回覆同一篇文章
> 已代為合拼
> 
> 樂園全域管理狼 阿翔


一年前看完了，感覺挺不錯。然後把大劉的其他幾部小說找出來看了，都覺得非常好看。

前幾天回顧了一下，地球往事里感觸特別深的一句話：“在中國，任何飄飛的思想都會一瞬間轟然落地，因為現實的萬有引力過於沉重。”

----------

